# The Clone zone



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So after all the talk about clones, I was actually surprise to see there is not even a thread for clones. Anyway so here is a thread, not to discuss the ethics but to show off or give a short review.

So never had a clone and as a few of us decided to do a group buy from fasttech, I saw a cheap clone popping up and decided lets see.
So I got the Limelight gloom "Styled" mech mod. Now first. It seems that styled is the new "cloned"
Anyway I have used it now for a week, so lets start with the biggest nagative.
The name. Clone if you want, but why use the name? Anyone that now a real Limelight will spot on a mile its fake. So why not just leave the name. Even the box have the name and logo. Or atleast name it Blacklight, Moonlight or something


In the box is the mod with a squonk bottle, thats it nothing else. Ok there is some card with Japanese writing on it, but Im way to sober to understand it.
So after I ordered I read a review or two and the only negatives I could find was the poor paint job.
But seeing that with 15% discount it only cost R270, I did not really care and thought I will just give it a new paint job. To my surprise when it arrived the paint really was not bad. After a week still 100%, will it hold? I dont know if it will get chips, but all my authentic mods also have chips and scratches from use.




It has a springloaded connecter pin, the battery cap screw is smooth, squonk bottle is just amazing, better than any of the other 5 brands squonk bottles I have. The cap to hold squonk bottle in just pops out from pressure from bottle when you twist it, I have found that after a few days use, it does not want to pop out everytime, so bit of negative is you must squeeze squonk bottle to push down to get cap out. Not a problem if bottle is empty, but full bottle may be bit messy.
Everything else is just perferct. The fire button is a bit stiff to push, so some people may not like that, I prefer it like that, as Im enjoying this mod so much, I have been using it the last few days is my runabout, and with the power button as is, Im fairly confident that it cant fire while in my pocket.
Yes its probably made of cheap chinese plastic, but that is more of a possitive for me.


133g that is with a battery inside. To give you an idea, a Topside weighs something like 193g without a battery. As for the plastic and cheap price it make that you dont care to use and abuse this great shape, size and weight as a daily driver, something most people will not do with the expensive authentic.
It also has a mosfet for some protection

So for now, the best money I have spend on any vape item, its like a pack of ciggies, if its broken(wet) or not to my taste, throw away and get another one. Its a tool to use for its purpose, and a great tool.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Informative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

@Jean claude Vaaldamme Good for you for swimming against the current no-clone tide - and for having the guts to speak about it. 

Personally, I couldn't care less whether someone is using an authentic mod or a clone - but I love people who swim against current opinion!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Hooked said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme Good for you for swimming against the current no-clone tide - and for having the guts to speak about it.
> 
> Personally, I couldn't care less whether someone is using an authentic mod or a clone - but I love people who swim against current opinion!


Eish just wanted to brag about my clone. Now Im a Rebel without a cause

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ugi

Clones for the win ....who cares if thats what ur budget can afford i say go for it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 11


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok so my next clone. The Airlab "styled" rda. Ok first must admit, I never heard of it. Did not know anything about it, just saw it as I was scrolling through th rda's on fasttech. I only bought it because It looked nice and I thought it will look good on the limelight clone.
And man am I impressed. Nevermind the looks, the flavour is great


Cost with 15% discount R110. 
Comes in this standard plastic little box. No name on box or even the atty. It had all the spare parts and tools with, standard and bf pin. And pin is protruding enough.
Machining is good. Top cap did struggle to slip back in when out the box, but after use and tehre is juice it is now loose and almost sensitive to touch
The build is not that easy, nothing major, but these decks that just have a screw top holding down the coil is a bit finicky and coil slips out easy.
Did watch a video on authentic and the said you must take coil back around screw as the top cap is close to screw and if you cut coil there it can short on topcap. This top cap is plastic, so no problem
On review they also said coil a bit skew because juice well sits skew. I did a straight build and scew, and get much better flavour from the skew coil build




Juice wells is nice and deep, so not to much sqounking.
If airholes fully open you get a hint of the wasp nano whistle.
Flavour also not that great with open airholes, but that may be more because I build high ohm builds for a cool low watt vape.
But if you restrict the holes you can get a very restricted lung hit, even mtl. And then the flavour just pops, much better than any other mtl attys I have
Another great buy, it has its flaws like maybe bit of whistle if you going huge airflow, but for my use its perfect, will maybe get a ss driptip for it.
Oh and did I mention its pretty

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## zadiac

...and a new can of worms opened...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Just a brief "long term" review on a clone which I bought about two years ago.

The Boxer clone was one of the first batch in the recent squonk revival. It is still available and costs less than $ 9. 

It weighs in at just 46g and is made from "indestructible" ABS nylon. It has a lockable switch and an 8ml bottle.
It is really tiny :

DEPTH 24.8 mm (it can take a 24mm RDA without overhang)
HEIGHT 74.5 mm
WIDTH 44.5 mm

For almost two years this mod has been used almost daily. I travel to work using my latest authentic gear of the moment, but when I'm at work the Boxer clone comes out and is used for the rest of the day. I make custom furniture in an environment which is a torture chamber for vape gear. It has been dropped countless times and has even been stepped on. Ask those who know me, I'm not a lightweight.

The paint has been amazing. It has rubbed off a little around the switch and in a couple of spots when it has fallen. The only maintenance, apart from general cleaning of terminals, is the odd tweak of the firing mechanism. A 30s job and it's good for another nine months.








I liked this mod so much that I have recently invested a little over a hundred SA bucks on a new one. I will however not retire the old one. I have too much respect for it.

This has been my experience with it. Results may vary. Maybe I will update on the progress of the new one in two years time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Just a brief "long term" review on a clone which I bought about two years ago.
> 
> The Boxer clone was one of the first batch in the recent squonk revival. It is still available and costs less than $ 9.
> 
> It weighs in at just 46g and is made from "indestructible" ABS nylon. It has a lockable switch and an 8ml bottle.
> It is really tiny :
> 
> DEPTH 24.8 mm (it can take a 24mm RDA without overhang)
> HEIGHT 74.5 mm
> WIDTH 44.5 mm
> 
> For almost two years this mod has been used almost daily. I travel to work using my latest authentic gear of the moment, but when I'm at work the Boxer clone comes out and is used for the rest of the day. I make custom furniture in an environment which is a torture chamber for vape gear. It has been dropped countless times and has even been stepped on. Ask those who know me, I'm not a lightweight.
> 
> The paint has been amazing. It has rubbed off a little around the switch and in a couple of spots when it has fallen. The only maintenance, apart from general cleaning of terminals, is the odd tweak of the firing mechanism. A 30s job and it's good for another nine months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked this mod so much that I have recently invested a little over a hundred SA bucks on a new one. I will however not retire the old one. I have too much respect for it.
> 
> This has been my experience with it. Results may vary. Maybe I will update on the progress of the new one in two years time.



Just FIY, ABS and Nylon are two very different plastics. I do 3D printing and they behave different and have different properties. I've printed with both before. So I don't know why they say it's made of "ABS Nylon"....lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

My clone experience has been with the bb. 

My Sxk bb has never ever ever given me a second of trouble and I’ve had it for ages. 

Like @Puff the Magic Dragon i am rough on my mods as well (I work in the scrap metal industry) 

This poor little bb has been through the wars and keeps on going. 

While not “cheap” in the broader sense of the word like the boxer at $9 it was still a fraction of the cost of an authentic and I love it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Paul33 said:


> My clone experience has been with the bb.
> 
> My Sxk bb has never ever ever given me a second of trouble and I’ve had it for ages.
> 
> Like @Puff the Magic Dragon i am rough on my mods as well (I work in the scrap metal industry)
> 
> This poor little bb has been through the wars and keeps on going.
> 
> While not “cheap” in the broader sense of the word like the boxer at $9 it was still a fraction of the cost of an authentic and I love it.


This thread is a clone of "whats in your hand right now" , dont be shy, show her in all her glory

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

zadiac said:


> Just FIY, ABS and Nylon are two very different plastics. I do 3D printing and they behave different and have different properties. I've printed with both before. So I don't know why they say it's made of "ABS Nylon"....lol


Thats why I just call it cheap chinese plastic, at 10-20 dolla, who cares what its made off.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Paul33 said:


> My clone experience has been with the bb.
> 
> My Sxk bb has never ever ever given me a second of trouble and I’ve had it for ages.
> 
> Like @Puff the Magic Dragon i am rough on my mods as well (I work in the scrap metal industry)
> 
> This poor little bb has been through the wars and keeps on going.
> 
> While not “cheap” in the broader sense of the word like the boxer at $9 it was still a fraction of the cost of an authentic and I love it.


Well it has a chip in and a few parts, so it cant be $10 as the straight mechs that has nothing.
Interesting, as I did a bit of search on the clones, apart from the BB you dont really seem to find clones of regulated mods. It seems they only clone mechs and attys.
I know people say the Pico's at chinamall is clones, but I cant seem to find these cloned, Pico styled mods on the chinese websites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> This thread is a clone of "whats in your hand right now" , dont be shy, show her in all her glory

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

zadiac said:


> Just FIY, ABS and Nylon are two very different plastics. I do 3D printing and they behave different and have different properties. I've printed with both before. So I don't know why they say it's made of "ABS Nylon"....lol



Perhaps because the switch and the body are made from different types of plastic. All I know is that the body is as tough as nails

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid

nice thread!
Abt the only clone I have had (not saying I was able to afford much before this) that im so pleased with. Think this restricted hit from the BB (CLONE) and then my mtl from the siren2 22mm is my happy place in vaping

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 161310



Is the coffee mug cloned, @Paul33? I only use authentic coffee mugs. It's absolutely unethical to used clones.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Ruwaid

Hooked said:


> Is the coffee mug cloned, @Paul33? I only use authentic coffee mugs. It's absolutely unethical to used clones.


I think it is @Hooked check how coffee is spelled on the second line!
LOL jk @Paul33

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Just a brief "long term" review on a clone which I bought about two years ago.
> 
> The Boxer clone was one of the first batch in the recent squonk revival. It is still available and costs less than $ 9.
> 
> It weighs in at just 46g and is made from "indestructible" ABS nylon. It has a lockable switch and an 8ml bottle.
> It is really tiny :
> 
> DEPTH 24.8 mm (it can take a 24mm RDA without overhang)
> HEIGHT 74.5 mm
> WIDTH 44.5 mm
> 
> For almost two years this mod has been used almost daily. I travel to work using my latest authentic gear of the moment, but when I'm at work the Boxer clone comes out and is used for the rest of the day. I make custom furniture in an environment which is a torture chamber for vape gear. It has been dropped countless times and has even been stepped on. Ask those who know me, I'm not a lightweight.
> 
> The paint has been amazing. It has rubbed off a little around the switch and in a couple of spots when it has fallen. The only maintenance, apart from general cleaning of terminals, is the odd tweak of the firing mechanism. A 30s job and it's good for another nine months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked this mod so much that I have recently invested a little over a hundred SA bucks on a new one. I will however not retire the old one. I have too much respect for it.
> 
> This has been my experience with it. Results may vary. Maybe I will update on the progress of the new one in two years time.



@Puff the Magic Dragon It's interesting getting a long-term review - just shows, there's more to these clones than people give them credit for.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

https://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/china-clone-sherlock-holmes-dog/

We will have to make another thread "I also love clone dogs"

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@Jean claude Vaaldamme any "clone wives" site? That will be all needs sorted! LOL
admins delete post!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

The Billet Box clones are made by SXK.

IMO the best quality clones are made by SXK, YFTK, Coppervape and Kindbright. 

I have however bought excellent clones from other unknown manufacturers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

Ruwaid said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme any "clone wives" site? That will be all needs sorted! LOL
> admins delete post!



The Stepford Vapers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok so my next clone. The Airlab "styled" rda. Ok first must admit, I never heard of it. Did not know anything about it, just saw it as I was scrolling through th rda's on fasttech. I only bought it because It looked nice and I thought it will look good on the limelight clone.
> And man am I impressed. Nevermind the looks, the flavour is great
> View attachment 161295
> 
> Cost with 15% discount R110.
> Comes in this standard plastic little box. No name on box or even the atty. It had all the spare parts and tools with, standard and bf pin. And pin is protruding enough.
> Machining is good. Top cap did struggle to slip back in when out the box, but after use and tehre is juice it is now loose and almost sensitive to touch
> The build is not that easy, nothing major, but these decks that just have a screw top holding down the coil is a bit finicky and coil slips out easy.
> Did watch a video on authentic and the said you must take coil back around screw as the top cap is close to screw and if you cut coil there it can short on topcap. This top cap is plastic, so no problem
> On review they also said coil a bit skew because juice well sits skew. I did a straight build and scew, and get much better flavour from the skew coil build
> View attachment 161296
> 
> View attachment 161297
> 
> Juice wells is nice and deep, so not to much sqounking.
> If airholes fully open you get a hint of the wasp nano whistle.
> Flavour also not that great with open airholes, but that may be more because I build high ohm builds for a cool low watt vape.
> But if you restrict the holes you can get a very restricted lung hit, even mtl. And then the flavour just pops, much better than any other mtl attys I have
> Another great buy, it has its flaws like maybe bit of whistle if you going huge airflow, but for my use its perfect, will maybe get a ss driptip for it.
> Oh and did I mention its pretty


How long did you wait for delivery from fastech?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

SmokeyJoe said:


> How long did you wait for delivery from fastech?


Few weeks, but it was with Dhl, few members did a group buy, but there was problem with a few items so took a bit longer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok just an correction. In my original post I said anyone will spot a fake Limelight on a mile.

So I have been to 3 vapeshops and as soon as I put my fake Limelight with fake Airlab rda on the counter while chatting, they immediatly start taking out juices for me to test, get ipads out to sign me in to their loyalty programs and start complimenting my beautifull mod. If Pamela Anderson can fool them, so can I.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Christos

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok just an correction. In my original post I said anyone will spot a fake Limelight on a mile.
> 
> So I have been to 3 vapeshops and as soon as I put my fake Limelight with fake Airlab rda on the counter while chatting, they immediatly start taking out juices for me to test, get ipads out to sign me in to their loyalty programs and start complimenting my beautifull mod. If Pamela Anderson can fool them, so can I.


Did you maybe take a shower perhaps this week?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Christos said:


> Did you maybe take a shower perhaps this week?


Did you have a tissue in your hand, while writing this comment?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Did you have a tissue in your hand, while writing this comment?


Nope. Have no issue interacting with you online. There is no "germ transfer" electronically.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Christos said:


> Nope. Have no issue interacting with you online. There is no "germ transfer" electronically.


The tissue was related to you thinking of me in the shower Blommetjie

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> The tissue was related to you thinking of me in the shower Blommetjie


You have some strange habits. Tissues in the shower? 
Do you wax your bakkie as well?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Christos said:


> You have some strange habits. Tissues in the shower?
> Do you wax your bakkie as well?


No I just read your name literally Chris

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

you guys are killing me here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Daniel

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> No I just read your name literally Chris



That quote from the movie American Pie comes to mind LOL .....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Nice to see The Vaping Clone has joined the clone zone

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> Do you wax your bakkie as well?



Is that what they call it these days,a bakkie ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Back to clones.

Has anyone seen this or do you guys only deal in HE clones

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Comrad Juju said:


> Back to clones.
> 
> Has anyone seen this or do you guys only deal in HE clones
> View attachment 163489



Seems everyone jumped on this style after the Orion Pods released. Smok, another chinese company and now Vandy Vape. These are not "clones" per se, but more a design idea that has been reworked to some extent. I like these Vandy Vape ones, they look good


----------



## CaliGuy

Are these clones of the Orion Pod are just a new manufacture with a similar design?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Lost Vape:





SMOK Trinity Alpha:





Orchid Vapor:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Some food for thought, the entire vaping industry is full of clones or copies of designs that look alike because there is only so much innovation that can take place at one time. 

Even in the High End circles for example the RDAs are all 22mm and from the outside look pretty much the same and on the inside they all follow the same design formula of reduced compact chamber with minimal airflow. Is it a clone, is it copy right infringement? I don’t think so, only so few ways to design a rebuildable atomizer to a proven design formula.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

CaliGuy said:


> Are these clones of the Orion Pod are just a new manufacture with a similar design?



Not sure I was under the impression all chinesium is manufactured in the same factory.

Just under different names to help creat an hype 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Lost Vape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMOK Trinity Alpha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orchid Vapor:
> View attachment 163491



Well if the Smok device is better then the Orion then they have achieved success by improving on a design where the other vendor failed. If it looks similar but performs better I would have no problem purchasing the improved version.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

unless its a 1:1 copy, I don't think it can be called a clone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> unless its a 1:1 copy, I don't think it can be called a clone



Okay, is there a thread for inspired by. Will ask admin too move it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Comrad Juju said:


> Okay, is there a thread for inspired by. Will ask admin too move it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Please no, that thread would fill up so quickly because everyday some manufacturer is releasing something that looks like a release from 2 days ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Happens with juice more often


----------



## Comrad Juju

CaliGuy said:


> Please no, that thread would fill up so quickly because everyday some manufacturer is releasing something that looks like a release from 2 days ago



Should be interesting as there will be some innovation in that tread and not purely brand and design infringements 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

